# Luggage Ethics



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay,

I frequently travel on business. When I travel, I find myself shopping at cheaper stores that are factory outlets or tourist style shops. My niece, nephew, sister, BIL and brother at minimum all expect a token gift, because after all, they're family and to them, a trip to Vancouver, Montreal, or Ottawa is a luxury they can't afford as readily as I (and I can only travel, primarily due to business). 

Therefore, I'm wondering, is it ethical to bring along a lightly packed checked bag, and live out of carry-on mostly, assuming that the checked bag will be much heavier on the way home. Does anybody see anything wrong with that? I'm not talking about buying every relative or girifriend I've got a Lacoste dress or a Boss jacket, but rather t-shirts or candy native to the region.

Do airlines care? The airline I typically travel with permits 2 bags plus carryon at no extra cost, but I don't go for long enough that I need more than 2 suits, a few shirts, a casual outfit and spare shoes, sox, and underwear.

Thomas


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

It's certainly not unethical, but I'd be concerned that the contents of a loosely packed bag would get damaged.

I'd buy a cheap duffle bag that folds up but is durable enough to withstand being handled by the baggage people, then put it inside one of your other bags for the outbound trip.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Not unethical in the slightest.


----------

